# Nasty Trojan



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

My PC (Win 7 dell Inspirion) has become infected w/ Trojan Comrerop, shuts down Malwarebytes & SuperAntispyware... Currently running a scan on(newly installed) Microsoft Security Essentials... Any ideas are welcome! :grit::grit:


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Was running Avast, no luck; tried Panda too... Clueless here.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try one of these methods.

http://blog.teesupport.com/how-to-r...ually-get-rid-of-trojan-comrerop-effectively/


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I saw that link, wonder if Spyhunter is safe? Waiting on a scan by Microsoft Security essentials to complete, looks like that will take HOURS... BUT SAW IT HERE:http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/threat/encyclopedia/entry.aspx?Name=Trojan:Win32/Comrerop
(Sorry caps. Lock iPad typing is not my thing.:gaptooth:


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> Was running Avast, no luck; tried Panda too... Clueless here.


Do you mean, you were running Avast when the computer got infected? How often do you run Avast's Boot-Time Scan?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Do you mean, you were running Avast when the computer got infected? How often do you run Avast's Boot-Time Scan?


Yes & no clue what that is, just ran Full scan. Spyhunter ran all night long but after finally finishing, it wanted me to buy it which isn't an option, have to save money to drive to Shriners next week. Going to try to go to library & load an antivirus on my sub stick, see if that works, this is one NASTY virus.


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Check here and see if someone there can help.
http://www.landzdown.com/analysis-and-malware-removal/

Hope you get your problem fixed.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> Yes & no clue what that is, just ran Full scan.


It's on the Scan tab. If you still have Avast installed, run a Boot-time Scan before you do anything else.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I switched from a paid version of Avast to the trial of Emsisoft Internet Security because of a bug. Solved the problem after a 20m. scan.
BTW, "Spy Hunter" is malware.
You should use 'Revo uninstaller' a free program, to get every last trace of it out of your system.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm... Well now it won't even connect to the Internet, all I have is MSE & SuperAntispyware . Kids lost my memory stick thingy. How frustrating! :yuck:


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

I got trovi as a come along johnny with some from chrome. It has affected even my air card. The site I found recommending programs to do the job are endorsed by MS. It will take about 4 hours if I remember correctly.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

The techs at www.bleepingcomputer.com can fix darn near any problem you have. Very good website. May take them a while to get around to you but eventually they will. 

.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 17, 2009)

Try Clamwin:

http://www.clamwin.com

Works very unobtrusively in the background, very effective & free!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I second the bleeping computer recommendation. Those people are awesome!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Combofix from Bleeping Computer.. .One of the best removers out there.. works on just about any root kit out there too.. 

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/

I used to do this stuff for a living, and it was always my GOTO tool first... I can't think of any time it didn't do the trick.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Agreed Semi, Combofix is a great tool if needed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. what I consider the BEST tool out there to fix a computer with, is a Linux install disk..


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I can't get it to stay on long enough to install anything, it freezes up & crashes. :hair


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Bleeping computer says not to run Combofix w/out the help of a professional...
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/273628/combofix-usage-questions-help-look-here/


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kstornado11 said:


> Bleeping computer says not to run Combofix w/out the help of a professional...
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/273628/combofix-usage-questions-help-look-here/


Pretty sure they are just protecting their rears. It said the same as it did when I used it.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, it says it can't run until I disable Emsisoft anti malware. I tried & tried to delete that program, it will NOT let me. So frustrating!!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Avast's Boot-Time Scan didn't help?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I purchased Bit Defender a couple months back and it has done an excellent job of protecting my computer ! , fordy


----------



## Eric Shultz (Jan 21, 2013)

Reset to factory default. Problem solved. lol


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Recently got rid of trovi, I think. I believe it came through Google. Now my problem is google is acting like the trovi thing did. I looked on my programs list and did not find google. I did dump the google tool bar. All the malware the programs I used showed google adware viruses 15 to 1 for MSN stuff. 

I am open to some suggestions.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I've had a very nasty virus the last couple of days, it was a redirect web virus that made using the internet impossible. I used various scans malwarebytes, spybot ect. My antivirus would block it sometime and show the file causing all the problems. No searches would find the file, kept itself hidden. I went "OLD SCHOOL" on the demon, used the old DOS commands to find and delete it. My file was eczechnicoonshelper.exe


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

danielsumner said:


> I've had a very nasty virus the last couple of days, it was a redirect web virus that made using the internet impossible. I used various scans malwarebytes, spybot ect. My antivirus would block it sometime and show the file causing all the problems. No searches would find the file, kept itself hidden. I went "OLD SCHOOL" on the demon, used the old DOS commands to find and delete it. My file was eczechnicoonshelper.exe


I have not used dos in so long I do not even remember the commands. Probably can not even find my old doss book.

How did you recognize it as eczechnicoonshelper.exe? I probably have bunches of exe files.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I just downloaded PANDA Security for 2015 , Free .........it is rated very highly , so I'll try it for a month or so and download the 'Fee' version ! I use google and youtube all the time . , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

fordy said:


> ...............I purchased Bit Defender a couple months back and it has done an excellent job of protecting my computer ! , fordy


 ..........I don't bit defender anymore ! , fordy


----------

